# Solved: Applications Unexpectedly Quit



## Kristina1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, I have an ancient iBook G4 that has been a wonderful and loving companion for several years. It runs on OS X 10.4.11. I've been expecting the day that I'd have to replace it and I wonder if the time has come. Thought I'd make one last ditch effort to fix this recent problem: it began about a week ago with Safari only ("The Application Safari has Unexpectedly Quit") but has since spread to include other applications such as Skype and iTunes. To my knowledge, I haven't installed anything strange to my computer or accepted internet-transmitted diseases. A coworker put a bug in my ear about restoring the hard drive, so I purchased an external drive in the event that everything gets wiped. I'm ready. After reading a few posts around the internet (I'm bumming a friends 1984? IBM Think Pad currently), I realize that it may require installation discs. Unfortunately, they aren't in my possession, as I'm residing in South Korea and all of my "important documents" are back home in the states. I was hoping to postpone purchasing a new macbook until my return in September, so I basically just need it to hang on for 5 or 6 more months. Any ideas? Also, you may have to hold my hand. I'm a tech retard.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

How often does this occur?

Go into *System Preferences* -> *Accounts* and create a new user login. (It's only temporary, you can delete it later)
Log off your current user and then log in using the new account you just created.
See if you can reproduce the application quitting you had before.

This will help narrow down whether the problem is user account related or entire system related.

If the problem still exists I would suggest starting the computer in safe mode. (Hold shift key as it boots)
Then log in to your normal user account and see if the problem still occurs.


----------



## Kristina1 (Apr 30, 2011)

It happens all the time, every time. I'll give it a shot and then holler back. Thank you.


----------



## Kristina1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Holy cow, it totally worked. I'm still a little bit in shock. Thank you a million times. I'm heading out to call off the funeral arrangements. :up:


----------



## kreiff (Mar 23, 2011)

Headrush, Is there any chance the issue I'm having with my version of Civilization IV crashing when I try to start it be user related like this? Or is it more likely a OSX version compatibility issue?

See this thread:
http://forums.techguy.org/games/994096-civilization-iv-mac-compatibility-issue.html


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I replied in the other thread.


----------

